# Eye Stains



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro had very minor eye stain/tears issue while we were in the U.S. It seems to gone up substantially since we moved to India. I clean his eyes with a wash cloth and water every day but his stains are not going away. 
I read the sticky on chicken allergy but that's not the issue here. 
His kibble is the same as what he was having earlier. Nothing has been added to his diet that he wasn't having earlier. He's drinking only filtered water. 
What else do you think it could be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure what else it could be, could you try bottled water just to see if it makes a difference to the filtered?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi
I wonder if this is a yeast thing? Zorro has been through a huge upheaval moving from one country / climate etc. to another and sometimes, when organisms are stressed, things get a little out of balance and that's when yeast bacteria can quickly multiply and cause problems.

Have you noticed any change in terms of his ears (smell, gunk etc.) and whether he is scratching himself any more than usual?

I don't know what kibble Zorro is fed and I know I keep banging on about it at every opportunity, but grain free (as well as the bottled water) might be helpful...

Some pics of Zorro enjoying India would be nice


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Not sure what else it could be, could you try bottled water just to see if it makes a difference to the filtered?


Am sorry but I meant bottled water. He has been on bottled water since the day we landed as I didn't want the water change to kick off an upset stomach.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Miss Lilly said:


> Hi
> I wonder if this is a yeast thing? Zorro has been through a huge upheaval moving from one country / climate etc. to another and sometimes, when organisms are stressed, things get a little out of balance and that's when yeast bacteria can quickly multiply and cause problems.
> 
> Have you noticed any change in terms of his ears (smell, gunk etc.) and whether he is scratching himself any more than usual?
> ...


His ears are fine. No gunk. No scratching either. 
He was on grain free kibble in the US and I have brought loads of that with me, so his food hasn't changed. 

Could air pollution be a reason? Living in a city obviously means a higher level of pollution. 

Anyways...Am going to take him to a vet next week . Lets see what they say.


----------

